# Nitro tech



## Diesel (Feb 7, 2003)

ok i may have asked this before but what does like nitro tech and muscle tech and stuff do for u? its not like creatine filling ur muscles up with water and stuff does it?


----------



## Snatch518 (Feb 7, 2003)

Nitro-tech is just protein.  Muscle-tech makes Nitro-tech and Meso-tech (a meal replacement) as well as  Cell-tech (creatine), and Hydroxycut (weight loss supplement).


----------



## Fit Freak (Feb 8, 2003)

When you wonder things like that why not just "DO A SEARCH"?

These things have all been answered several times


----------



## ZECH (Feb 8, 2003)

Several hell...................thousands!


----------



## Fit Freak (Feb 9, 2003)

BUMP!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2003)

Mucle-Tech has the most outrageous advertising of any supplement company, and it's very deceiving. I refuse to buy any of their products.


----------



## Snatch518 (Feb 9, 2003)

Prince, I refuse to buy their Cell-tech, but I do think they have some of the best protein bars.  Cookies and Cream, Peanut Butter Delight, ...so tasty.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Snatch518 *_
> Prince, I refuse to buy their Cell-tech, but I do think they have some of the best protein bars.  Cookies and Cream, Peanut Butter Delight, ...so tasty.



oh, I agree their bars are great, I bit pricey though.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 9, 2003)

I agree with Prince. There are hundreds of comparable products on the market @ half the cost....due to lower advertising/propaganda campaigns, not doubt.


----------



## Fit Freak (Feb 9, 2003)

Muscle Tech = TOO much $$$

Look at the ingredients and you will see many other companies with virtually the exact ingredients at nearly 1/2 the cost....bars included.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Diesel *_
> ok i may have asked this before but what does like nitro tech and muscle tech and stuff do for u? its not like creatine filling ur muscles up with water and stuff does it?



i will agree with everyone here, i was deceived by the bastards when i first starting lifting and i bought three bottles our their 5 pounds for $50 a jug. rip off! dont buy there stuff, trust me, its no different than anyone elses and there "clinical tests" are bullshit.  oh and they also make some andro and norandro products, they just dont advertise them. 

*CAUTION* i would advise you against takign there recomeneded dosages of products. for example, they tell you to take 10 grams of creatine a day as a maintenance dose, not only is it no better than 5grams, your kidneys wont appreciate it either, plus i tihnk they put to much hormones in their prohormones, which can be dangerous for a beginner espescially


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Diesel *_
> ok i may have asked this before but what does like nitro tech and muscle tech and stuff do for u? its not like creatine filling ur muscles up with water and stuff does it?



and no offense at all , but from what it sounds like you know about creatine, i dont think you should be taking it at all until you gain a little more knowledge. and how old are you anyways? always know what our putting into your body before you do it.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Feb 9, 2003)

Mucletech is nothing special. Get yourself some protein, creatine and dextrose and you will see the same or better results than  using those and a lot cheaper too.  Even if I used $100 bills to wipe my a$$ I would not buy anything from them just for their advertising???


----------



## Diesel (Feb 10, 2003)

old are you anyways? 

 im 16


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 10, 2003)

15


----------



## KataMaStEr (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm 17 hahaha I'm older LMAO...


----------



## Fit Freak (Feb 11, 2003)

25


----------



## MeanCuts (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> oh, I agree their bars are great, I bit pricey though.



So is everything else they sell and their claims are outrageous so don't do it  Plenty of companies that are affordable.
If taste made you grow more then i'd buy from them


----------

